# Welches Tabellenbuch (-bücher) würdet ihr emfehlen



## AJ67 (25 Mai 2009)

Hi!

Ich suche ein Tabellenbuch oder gerne auch 2 für die Themen Elektrotechnik, Elektronik, Automatisierungstechnik, Betriebstechnik...

Was für Tabellenbücher habt ihr? Welches könnt ihr empfehlen bzw. nicht empfehlen...

Gibts da irgendetwas online?...

Über einen kleinen Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen

AJ


----------



## bapfy (25 Mai 2009)

also ich kann das/die Tabellenbücher von Friedrich empfehlen. 
mit Europa bin ich dagegen nicht so gut gefahren


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Mai 2009)

Europa ist bei mir ebenfalls negativ konnotiert.

viel gelernt (nicht nur in der Schule) habe ich aus dem Tabellenbuch Elektronik von Benz, Heinks und Starke aus dem Kohl + Noltemeyer Verlag / Frankfurter Fachverlag. Die mir vorliegende Ausgabe aus dem Jahre 1990 hat die ISBN 3-87234-134-0 (ff) bzw. 3-88173-059-1 (KNV).


----------



## Jan (15 Juni 2009)

Finde das Tabellenbuch 

Formeln und Tabellen Elektrotechnik
Die Meisterprüfung

von

Behrends / Wessels

ganz gut, weil das Tabellenbuch mit Dozenten erstellt wurde, die wissen, welche Formeln benötigt werden und einfach anzuwenden sind.


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (17 Juni 2009)

Ich persönlich glaube, das es das "perfekte" Tabellenbuch nicht gibt...

Ich bin z.B. mit dem Tabellenbuch von Europa sehr zufrieden. Es hat aber auch gewisse Macken..

Westermann hat auch ein sehr gutes Tabellenbuch Richtung Automatisierung und Betriebstechnik.

Mit dem oben erwähnten "Friedrich" war/bin ich gar nicht zufrieden..

Ist aber mehr oder weniger alles geschmackssache. Jedes Buch hat stärken und schwächen...


----------



## Mike369 (17 Juni 2009)

Also ich persönlich bin mit westermann ganz gut gefahren


----------



## Hermann (18 Juni 2009)

hab das westermann automatisierungstechnik und 
europa elektrotechnik, 
beide haben vorteile, wobei ich im normalfall erst zum westermann greife 

was haste denn vor?
wenns für die abschlussprüfung ist, sollte christiani vllt die beste wahl sein


----------



## Sockenralf (18 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

wenn´s für eine Prüfung ist, dann ist das A und O, daß du dich darin bestens auskennst, und die Dinge, dir dir wichtig sind ggf. angestrichen hast.

Gesellenprüfung habe ich mit dem Europa gemacht, Meisterprüfung mit dem Europa und den Dümmler (wobei ich aber mehr auf das Europa "eingeschossen" bin.


MfG


----------



## xhasx (27 Juni 2009)

Ich arbeite am liebsten mit dem Friedrich - meine Azubis mit Europa...


----------

